# Ghrp-6 not making me hungry after first week



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Right chaps , I recently started some ghrp-6 from src which I understand to be a decent lab ,

The thing is that it only makes me hungry for the first few days after mixing a new vial ....

I'm using bac water to mix at a ratio of 2ml for a 5mg vial and I'm keeping the solution refrigerated after mixing ,

Could it be that the peptide is only stable for a few days after mixing or that I bought some bunk water or something ?

I picked ghrp-6 for appetite during off cycle and can't workbout why the peptide only makes me hungry for a few days after mixing,

I even dosed myself at 300mcg today to see of it was just my threshold to the hunger thing that was increasing but no joy 

I know bac water is getting more scarce now and was wondering if it could be possible that the site I got the water from had just slapped a label on any old water and thus degraded the peptide ?

Any other theory's welcome


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Also what is the max storage time after recon with sodium chloride if kept refrigerated ?

Thanks


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

how many vials have you used back to back? does this happen EVERYTIME its a new vial? So if you go through 3 vials back to back, you get 3 seperate appetite spikes? am i understanding correctly?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

The hunger hits me hard, but other half gets no hunger from using the very same vial! Have kept mines for a few months(refrigerated) and still got the hunger effect....


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

I have used 2 vials from the same order and the same thing has happened twice ie I get hungry for a few days after reconing a fresh vial then I don't get the hunger effect after that .....

I'm also starting to think that maybe I'm only getting the pronounced hunger effect if I'm already a bit naturaly hungry and the fact that it's seems to haves been for the first few days after mixing is just coincidence


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

but did you run them one after the other, without a break sweetie?(i a secret blonde so you may have answered this....just bare with me lol)


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Ser said:


> how many vials have you used back to back? does this happen EVERYTIME its a new vial? So if you go through 3 vials back to back, you get 3 seperate appetite spikes? am i understanding correctly?


When I first tried the peptide it felt asif my stomach emptied it's self about 5 or 10 mins after the shot , I then waited until 20 mins post shot and for about an hour did not feel full nomatter how much I ate even tho I could feel my stomach was stretched and hard I still felt hungry ,

Then other times I have had a shot and gone to eat my breky 20 or so mins later and felt like I struggled a bit and didn't feel ravenous in the slightest


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Ser said:


> but did you run them one after the other, without a break sweetie?(i a secret blonde so you may have answered this....just bare with me lol)


not quite sure what your asking but I will try to explain ....

I ran the pep 3 shots per day until the vial was empty then reconstituted another vial and continued to run 3 shots per day so yes I ran them back to back if that's what your asking

Hope that helps


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Is your fridge cold enough?

If so, then all i can think of is that the product isn't stored correctly BEFORE it reaches you...or poor bac water! Have you tried a different brand with the same bac water?

...its an odd one!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

loganator said:


> Also what is the max storage time after recon with sodium chloride if kept refrigerated ?
> 
> Thanks


Everyone says you should use your peps within a couple of weeks max if using sodium chloride water but I've had hcg and mt2 in the fridge mixed with it for months and it's perfectly fine.

If you think about it there's no reason it should go off as long as you keep everything sterile every time you draw from the vial. It's not like the sodium chloride is going to degrade or anything and it is there to kill bacteria after all!

I've heard that normal bac water made with benzyl alcohol can degrade the peptides over time so you're probably better off using sterile water with sc instead.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

glad i'm not the only one who has found they are still effective after months of being in the fridge


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Ser said:


> glad i'm not the only one who has found they are still effective after months of being in the fridge


If you never try you never know lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

that was my view...then i nearly murdered a waiter cause my food took longer than i could handle the hunger pains...... :lol:

Poor fella was sh1tting himself! (i suffer the hunger, then it grows into feeling like i am going hypoglycemic, shakes, sweats and panik that i might die if he, the waiter, doesn't hurry!) I never complain, but by lord they heard me that day!!


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

Ser said:


> that was my view...then i nearly murdered a waiter cause my food took longer than i could handle the hunger pains...... :lol:
> 
> Poor fella was sh1tting himself! (i suffer the hunger, then it grows into feeling like i am going hypoglycemic, shakes, sweats and panik that i might die if he, the waiter, doesn't hurry!) I never complain, but by lord they heard me that day!!


LoL


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

What water are you using? Ive found the same bottle of GHRP6 has sometimes gave me hunger, then sometimes it didn't. Ive even had hunger from GHRP2. It confuses me.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

I've now switched to Toms peptides and its hit or miss whether i get the hunger or not. The previous brand I got it but then after a couple of weeks subsided and same with Toms. Due to Toms reputation I don't doubt the product but if it was any other supplier it would bother me which is why I swapped and same happend so now just get in with it.

Gonna move over to ghrp2 in a couple of months for stronger release profile as not bothered about hunger just cautious of sides with the 2 and Ipam is too dear.


----------

